# [SOLVED] remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation



## pvsmith2 (May 2, 2013)

I run a Synology diskstation NAS (model 412+) as a local server for my company. 
currently i have it setup to act like Dropbox so that everything is repeated across all the user accounts. however as our company grows, the master folder for this service (called CloudStation), is getting very large (10gb). 

What i am trying to do is create a separate network drive for certain employees who need access to the larger data folders. 
i have created a network drive within our local network, but the problem is that we have a few employees who work remotely. 
i tried running a vpn server from our NAS, which is supposed to be possible and has a dedicated "app", but no luck and im not sure what is going wrong
i am using the third party firmware on our router (netgear wndr3700), DD-WRT (v24 sp2), and i think i am setting up the port forwarding properly. 
the main issue is that i just don't know enough about networking, and the internet is giving me wayyy to much information.
any help would be awesome!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

We are going to need alot more information, screenshots of your router config, NAS config

You are using the NAS as a file server but do you have a domain controller, an Actual Server, you can set up the VPN on it for user authentication.

What do you mean by 3rd party Firmware on your Router?


----------



## pvsmith2 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

DD-WRT is a firmware that increases the functionality of a router. www.dd-wrt.com | Unleash Your Router








its pretty common. 
the NAS server by synology, has a web interface and apps (vpn server being one of them)


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

I'm unfamilier with DD-WRT so wont speculate, I cna research and probably figure it out, if no one follows behind me first.

I understand the NAS, but do you have an actual Server to do the VPN, if we cant get the NAS VPN working?

I need to run, but when I get back, I will check out the DD-WRT site and get back to you


----------



## pvsmith2 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

no i do not have another server. just synology home server (the 412+)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

How many users are we talking here?
There is a big difference between "home" products and "server" products.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

I don't have access to the DD-WRT still, but have you verified port 1723 is forwarded to the NAS from your router

My biggest concern, if you get this working is as you stated
"What i am trying to do is create a separate network drive for certain employees who need access to the larger data folders."

This is going to be a serious issue across the internet and VPN on a Home NAS


----------



## pvsmith2 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

there are about 15 users. to quote synology's website "Synology DiskStation DS412+ is specifically designed for small and medium-sized businesses"
i think i forwarded the port. ive attached a screenshot.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

Says it supports FTP. No mention of a vpn application.
http://ukdl.synology.com/download/ds/DataSheet/x12-series/DS412+/Synology_DS412+_Data_Sheet_enu.pdf

You would need to setup a vpn server or use a router that has a vpn client. Sonicwall is one such appliance.

Though FTP may be enough for your remote users.


----------



## pvsmith2 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

thats what i just did, i was able to get what i wanted from setting up ftp connections. thanks for the help


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: remote folder sharing using Synology Diskstation*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent, glad to see you figured out a way to do what you want / need.

Well done.


----------

